# Bolt Vox 3TB IR Receiver Location



## mchernis (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone have any luck using an IR emitter with the new Bolt VOX??? I've seen some postings about people using them with the original Bolt and that the IR receiver was behind the Tivo guy. On the newer Bolt Vox devices, that logo is solid silver and does not seem to be the receiver location.

I've looked at it with a flashlight but can't find the location--so frustrating.. And, yes, I realize I won't be able to use the voice functionality with an IR remote. 

Mark


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's right in the middle of his face...

-KP


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an emitter stuck in the top-right corner, about one inch from the right edge and a half-inch from the top edge. It's working fine.


----------



## mchernis (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks both... That right edge near the power and remote indicators was the first place I tried. At first I thought it was a problem with IR emitter but it works fine with the Tivo Premiere I am replacing with Bolt Vox. And, in the Vox, the Tivo guy does not have a face. Just all silver. 

Do I need to do any kind of pairing to get the BOLT Vox to understand the emitter. Never have in past but this is just odd.

Mark


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't believe so, I'm using a Harmony IR remote to control my Bolt VOX, and it certainly doesn't have any ability to be paired.


----------



## JHP97 (Mar 10, 2017)

mchernis said:


> Anyone have any luck using an IR emitter with the new Bolt VOX??? I've seen some postings about people using them with the original Bolt and that the IR receiver was behind the Tivo guy. On the newer Bolt Vox devices, that logo is solid silver and does not seem to be the receiver location.
> 
> I've looked at it with a flashlight but can't find the location--so frustrating.. And, yes, I realize I won't be able to use the voice functionality with an IR remote.
> 
> Mark


I just purchased a new Bolt VOX and found the location of the IR receiver to be just to the left of the Tivo emblem (right next to it). Got lucky and found it right away.


----------

